# MN Breeder Recomendations? (wouldnt pass up a good breeder in any state though)



## Kruzayn (Aug 5, 2008)

Ive been looking into breeders for a while, but wanted to get the communities opinion. I live in Minnesota, but would travel pretty much anywhere in the US for the right fit. I am interested in a companion dog. Health and temperament are the most important aspects to me. I dont really need a show dog, but in my opinion titling the dogs is a good way to demonstrate their dedication and understanding of the breed.

I would like any recommendations I can get, in the surrounding states/areas would be best, but nothing is impossible. If there is just an awesome breeder please let me know, no matter their location.

I have found 3 breeders websites, and feedback on them as breeders would be excellent.

Teddy Bear Goldens
Avalor Goldens
DocMar Goldens

Thanks a lot!
Ryan


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know Snowshoe goldens is amazing , and that their show dog hall of fame girl, Panda, lived to be 16 years old! My sis went to grad school there, and researched her Bennett. http://www.snowshoegoldens.com/
Snowshoe Goldens 
Sue and Steve Schnarr 
612/686-6624
[email protected]
The litter they have now looks pretty spectacular:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=288015


Other breeders I've heard of:

In St. Paul,MN is a small breeder with a few nice dogs. . .Even though it is called wyoming, it is in MN!

Does anyone know Nalyns Goldens in MN? They have a very nice boy, Guess. 

I dont know first hand about them though, so you'll have to ask around.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Please contact Swampcollie by PM and I think he can help you as he is in Minnesota. He doesn't have any litter right now, but I'm sure he can direct you towards someone that does.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, Nalyn Goldens appears to have some nice dogs! It seems you have disabled or not enabled your PM function. I would be happy to PM you some of my reccomended Breeders. There are some good choices in MN.


----------



## Kruzayn (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies so far, I appreciate them all. 

According to my options my PMs are enabled , so I am not sure of the issue there...can you try again? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nalyns is actually here in Wisconsin. All three breeders that you mentioned are good.

I am (hopefully) expecting a litter out of a boy co-owned by Teddybear and Docmar. Teddybear Goldens is where the sire lives and she was wonderful to deal with regarding the breeding. The litter pedigree is here:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=237822

That said, there are a lot of really good breeders in Minnesota. Here's a link to puppy referral for the Golden Retriever club in the Twin Cities:

http://www.gtcgrc.org/pupreferral.htm


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Nalyns is actually here in Wisconsin. All three breeders that you mentioned are good.
> 
> I am (hopefully) expecting a litter out of a boy co-owned by Teddybear and Docmar. Teddybear Goldens is where the sire lives and she was wonderful to deal with regarding the breeding. The litter pedigree is here:
> 
> ...


Oh Linda, That litter is going to be out of this world !!! Is it expected soon???????????


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, Betty!

We just did the breeding-I cannot say enough about how accommodating Kathy Siegle was. Trouble is just 11 days out from the breeding, so too soon to tell. I plan to do an ultrasound at about 28 days.

I am beyond excited-not only is Truman structurally good where she is, he has (and throws) a wonderful head. Her head is nice, but I would like to get more of his head and I think I might. She has beautiful heads behind her too. When Deb Oster did the first breeding with Trouble and Truman (it did not take unfortunately), she commented that Trouble was the kind of bitch that matched really well with Truman.

I am planning on keeping a puppy for sure, just not sure if it would be a boy or a girl.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I sent you a PM Ryan.Linda do you have photos of Trouble? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, I don't. I never got any pictures when she was out as a puppy. I got my digital in time for her last litter, but mostly got pics of her with the babies  We're hoping to do a photo shoot within the next week or so, before she gets too big.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Kruzayn said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies so far, I appreciate them all.
> 
> According to my options my PMs are enabled , so I am not sure of the issue there...can you try again?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you need like 15 posts in order to activate PMs.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Linda's Litter should be a wonderful litter. I had a Truman daughter who had wonderful temperament. I also know many of his kids and all of them are very sweet and affectionate. As far as Docmar and Teddy Bear, both are wonderful kennels Kathy-Teddy Bear and Jane-Docmar are very easy to deal with. Between them and Linda you can't go wrong!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Imagine if you could have a Truman and Trouble pup. I would be here in Maine covetting! (remember the biblical wording threads?)


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Imagine if you could have a Truman and Trouble pup. I would be here in Maine covetting! (remember the biblical wording threads?)


There will be major coveting out west as well. A Truman/Trouble pup and to get to work with Linda -- a golden dream come true!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks guys  I am excited beyond belief about this litter. I have a call into the vet to set up an ultrasound (they only have a couple of docs who do them, so have to check with them first) around the end of August.

Keep your fingers crossed :crossfing


----------



## Kruzayn (Aug 5, 2008)

I would have to say those dogs sound amazing! I wish my timing was a little more accurate but at this stage I am just getting a feeler out. I am looking at purchasing a house within the next yearish depending on a few variables - it could be as soon as a few months or as long as a year. I wont get a dog until it can have the appropriate space and the right situation. 

I have been a dog lover for a long time and had one as I grew up, but want to wait until the time and situation is right to get one of my own.

My girlfriend that I live with has lived with dogs for a while and likes them, but the reality of the situation is a few dogs have made her eyes red (no itching etc, just red looking). It wouldn't be responsible to put a dog in the situation that she might react to it without covering all the bases and making sure she will be OK beforehand. 

She has been around multiple breeds at my family functions staying in houses with multiple dogs of multiple breeds and been OK, and other times she will get red eyes. I know she has a mild allergy to dust (very mild, red eyes a bit congested if its really bad...but nothing that has ever been more) and in some cases i believe the dogs just had gotten into something that made her react. She can stay at her brothers house with multiple dogs (3, 2 britneys and 1 hound mix) pet and play with them to no reaction. 

There are a few steps we will need to take before we will be able to make the decision to get a dog: 1) get her some face time with a few Goldens and see if there are any reactions. 2) get a house 

my gut feeling is that she really wont react to the dogs and it was some polon or something else the dogs happend to get into that was causing the redness, but just to be safe and fair its something that we need to check.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You have a good plan, Kruzayn. Hopefully your girlfriend was not responding to the dogs, but to dust and dirt in their coats. And it is good to start early-most breeders plan their litters well in advance.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks guys  I am excited beyond belief about this litter. I have a call into the vet to set up an ultrasound (they only have a couple of docs who do them, so have to check with them first) around the end of August.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed :crossfing


Did you get your U/S scheduled! It's getting rather hard to accomplish anything here with my fingers crossed!!! LOL


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ultrasound is scheduled for September 2! I am so afraid to be hopeful but she does seem to be jumping up less and her waist is definitely gone-I just hope it isn't that she is just getting fat


----------

